# Some People Take It Too Far



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

RICE LAKE, Wis. - Five people are dead and three injured in a shooting incident that apparently began over a hunting dispute in western Wisconsin.

The confrontation began around noon in a rural area of Sawyer County. Authorities said a man in hunting gear was told to leave some wooded land by the property owners. The man left, but returned with an automatic rifle and started firing.

Sawyer County was in a virtual lockdown as authorities searched for the gunman. One suspect was eventually taken into custody around 5:20 p.m.

The suspect's name has not been released.

Officials at Lakeview Medical Center in Rice Lake said they have treated at least three gunshot victims. They said one of the victims was transported to a hospital in Marshfield, WI. Another victim is in critical condition and is undergoing surgery. The third victim is in fair condition in the intensive care unit.
From KSTP.com

This is a breaking story that was on the 5:30 news. They released more details of the shooting during the news cast. This all took place in western Wisconsin. Aparently, there was a large group of hunters on some hunting land deer hunting. Some were in a cabin, some were in the field. When the group in the field began walking back to the cabin, around noon, they noticed someone sitting in one of their deer stands. They confronted the man, who was of Hmong nationality, and the man opened fire on the group with an SKS semi-automatic rifle. One of the wounded men had a walkie talkie and radioed back to the cabin that their group had been shot at and many were injured and they needed help. The group from the cabin came to the area to help when they were fired upon. Five were killed, three were wounded. Police arrested a suspect at about 5:20.

This is a sad, sad story. These men were killed because they were doing something that they loved. Pray for the families, as I am sure this will be a rough time. You hear of hunting accidents, but something of this scale is unheard of.


----------

